# Does he look familiar? Green Beret on video game cover..



## Search (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess when your face is across the internet and even on it's own demotivational poster, it's really doesn't matter if you end up in Walmart.

Infinity Ward has a new game coming out later this year, it's the next in the Medal of Honor lineup. Following Activisions new jump from WW2 games to modern war games (based around the GWOT), IW is releasing their own. MoH 2010, as it's known now, will be based in Afghanistan. 

Here is the cover at the moment:








I'm not making the connection, but most people will agree the resemblance is strong. Enjoy.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think there was already a thread about this.  Here is the poster I think you're mentioning.


----------



## Search (Feb 28, 2010)

Well shit, I stumbled across this and thought you guys might get a laugh. I looked through a few pages to be safe but didn't come across anything similar.

Hard to search for something when you don't know how people worded the thread :cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 28, 2010)

Goes by the nickname/call sign of "Bones"


----------



## Ravage (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah thre is a thread, dunno if its still up.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 28, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Yeah thre is a thread, dunno if its still up.



http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...ew-face-of-Medal-of-Honor&p=345082#post345082


----------



## JrodBones (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought the same exact thing when I saw the video game cover....
It was this picture that made me think of it though:
There is an odd similarity.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, there is a great similarity. :eek:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2011)

You can tell that guys old school because his riggers belt is actually an old cut down A7A strap.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Yes, there is a great similarity. :eek:



I am not seeing any unless they airbrushed his a bigger ass and biceps


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 6, 2011)

I've said this before, but here it is again.  He goes by the nicknames "Bones" I believe with the 5th Legion.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 6, 2011)

Check the shemagh in the very first post and then Vipers pic and the wrist compass, right arm, second and third pic. Same guy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 7, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> I am not seeing any unless they airbrushed his a bigger ass and biceps



Your gay !!!! Your looking at ass and bi-ceps ??  :confused:

Sober up tall boy !!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 8, 2011)

13 posts of guys looking at guys?  :eek:

Wow.  You guys are really taking the DADT repeal seriously, aren't you?  

Take it from an expert.  Someone's (that's a singular person with a contraction on the end) making him some dinero playing pretty boy for the cameras.

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 8, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> 13 posts of guys looking at guys? :eek:
> 
> Wow. You guys are really taking the DADT repeal seriously, aren't you?
> 
> ...



Holy shit, LL.  Did Pat Giblet (of "pretty boy Marines" & "what weapon would the motorcycle-riding-off-handed-monkey-use-to-blow-up-an-armored-SUV" fame) hack your computer and respond to this thread??


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 8, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> I've said this before, but here it is again.  He goes by the nicknames "Bones" I believe with the 5th Legion.



Cheers, Duece.   



> TALOQUAN, NORTHERN AFGHANISTAN - AUGUST 28:  U.S. Army Special Forces  soldier nicknamed 'Cowboy' secures an airstrip during an operation  August 28, 2002 in the town of Taloquan in Northern Afghanistan. U.S.  Special Forces have recently begun to step up their presence in Northern  Afghanistan to more aggressively pursue possible al Qaeda and Taliban  fugitives they believe to be operating in the region.



Here's the rest of the set: Life.com: US Special Forces in Afghanistan, 2002

Interesting, I've always wondered who were the Canucks in this photo.  "Soldiers From The Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry  And U.S. Army Personnel Pull A Body From An Al Qaeda Grave Site Known  By Locals As The Al Qaeda Martyr Memorial May 6, 2002 In The Village Of  Markhanai In The Tora Bora Area Of Eastern Afghanistan. Dna Samples Were  Taken From 23 Bodies Unearthed From The Cemetery. Canadian Troops And  U.S. Forensic Experts Hope The Dna Samples Will Identify Some Of Those  Buried There After Being Killed In U.S. Bombing Late Last Year. Al-Qaeda  "
----------

Can someone ID the rig on the dude with the baseball hat?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 8, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> 13 posts of guys looking at guys? :eek:
> 
> Wow. You guys are really taking the DADT repeal seriously, aren't you?
> 
> ...



That includes you too having read and looked at this post.........!!?? Ha..ha!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 8, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> That includes you too having read and looked at this post.........!!?? Ha..ha!



I'm a grrrl - I'm supposed to look at guys... 

LL


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 9, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> I'm a grrrl - I'm supposed to look at guys...
> 
> LL



I surely hope so! ;)


----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

I


Centermass said:


> Check the shemagh in the very first post and then Vipers pic and the wrist compass, right arm, second and third pic. Same guy.



Had one of our imagery guys check it. Same guy lol.


----------

